# Framing Nailers



## Jim Hart (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm getting a framing nailer for a garage expansion I'm doing. Is the Senco SN901XP a good nailer for someones personal use? Any other recommendations? Thanks.


----------



## RDS (Feb 29, 2008)

Do a search in the Tools forum -- there've been a couple of good, lengthy discussions of framing nailers there.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Here's a review from tools of the trade.
Also, get a nailer that shoots full round head nails.


----------



## texmln (Mar 21, 2009)

*Good Framing Nailer*

I picked up a Northern Tool framing nailer for $99 recently. It's normally $159 and even at that price it's a steal compared to most other name brands.

I have to admit I had low expectations but it preformed extremely well through the 4,000 nails it took to build a living area in our barn. I had two minor jams both of which I think were caused by my accidental double-tapping on top of the first nail. No issues with the nailer at all.

It shoots full or clipped head nails of multiple angles but I found it works really well with 21 degree full head Hitachi's.

Some reviewers on the NT website think it's a rebadged Senco but I'm not so sure.

It is definitely worth a look, I was very pleased.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Porter Cable FR-350 here - never a problem through several DIY projects.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

For the heck of it I just tried the DIY Chatroom 'Search' in the banner at the top of this page . The Threads stretch back to 2005

http://www.diychatroom.com/search.php?searchid=703180

I did a search on "Senco SN901XP" and did *not* get any hits


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

I googled Senco SN901XP reviews and although a number of hits came up; I did not find one customer review on the gun. 

I thought this was very odd indeed. :huh:


----------

